# What keeps you going?



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

What keeps you going when things get tough?

.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

Support, love, kisses, hugs from my boyfriend.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

tought question

hard to find the answer lately. "lately", i have overused this word. time has changed since last time i met him.

i guess anything that involves creating some sort of an art. or at least the illusion of creating art. those two are equal inside my troubled mind


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

My heart still beating.

But... I don't know if I wan't it to anymore.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

yes you do

"i dont know if i still want that" is only an illusion


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Music, My family, My friends, and the hope that I will feel better one day


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> What keeps you going when things get tough?
> 
> .


hmm, what keeps me going. Cyber sex on dp chat is great. Lots of of bottle up emotions that just need to be released. And what better way than to do it with people who understand how you feel. Oh wait, you already do this don't you. Does it not help you any? It really keeps me going. keep trying, great stress relief ! ! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

> Cyber sex on dp chat is great


its no bad anyway as (long as your sure they are the opposite sex)lol



> Lots of of bottle up emotions that just need to be released


there are other(more real ways to do this) like ........ real sex lol



> It really keeps me going


send me a pm, i will se what i can do


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

dreamgirl and justin... I feel that was a very strange and RUDE response to a serious question. :shock:


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

dream_girl said:


> ShyTiger said:
> 
> 
> > What keeps you going when things get tough?
> ...


Fuck off


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

> dreamgirl and justin... I feel that was a very strange and RUDE response to a serious question. Shocked


Didnt mean any offense

sorry


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Sleep. Sleep. Sleep. Sleep = Escape. Escape. Escape. Escape.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

dream_girl said:


> hmm, what keeps me going. Cyber sex on dp chat is great. Lots of of bottle up emotions that just need to be released. And what better way than to do it with people who understand how you feel. Oh wait, you already do this don't you. Does it not help you any? It really keeps me going. keep trying, great stress relief ! ! :twisted:


I could go for some of that!  (And don't anyone hold their breath waiting for me to apologize, either.







)

e


----------



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)

my gf, and we've now split up.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Hope I spose. memories of life prior to dp.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Just knowing there's a way out-and the way is not dwelling.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

my family, friends and boyfriend keep me going...but most of all....my boyfriend keeps me wanting to go on.

that it is posible to still lead a decent life and make it something.

that there is hope of beating this.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Little kids/babies- they have not a care in the world and they are so fun to be around because all they want to do is have a good time with you

Sleep- usually my only escape

My friend Nicole I work with- she makes me smile and laugh

My parents and my brother

My friend Chris- he's cool as hell, loves rap music like me, is a ill rapper, and can relate to this DP/depression shit! and he isn't a cornball like most people in this world


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope, memories and my family.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

fear


----------

